# Opinions on a ROHM revolver



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I just recently bought a ROHM GMBH Model 66 .22 cal revolver. I got it from a gun show for 125 bucks. It is a little beat up and has cylinders for both .22 LR and 22 Mag. On the grip there is RG imprinted on it. I was wondering if any one has heard of this company. I bought the pistol mainly for plinking and use during trapping season.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They used to sell the smaller model RG's at K-Mart for about $25. With todays inflated dollars you probably paid a comparable price. Dont expect it to last a long time with a lot of shooting. For the trapping use it should be fine.

Its an old German company, and if something breaks you'll probably never find a part to fix it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NUMRICH has some parts her is the link 
http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1880z66

some say they are of poor quality,others say they work fine , but that may depend on model can't speak to that make. many seem to be very opinoated about thier firarms brand just ask anyone holding a fancy italian over and under they are likely to give you an earfull. 

i looked at the diagram , and i lacks a transfer bar saftey found on modern guns such as the new bearcat , new model six , new model blackhawk and new modle super blackhawk if you carry it at all only load 5 rounds and leave the hammer down on an empty chamber 

you get the idea , i have read a bit on western lore , some carried a folded and rolled bill in the empty , emergency money in a safe place some left an empty in it others just left it empty ,if one was expecting a fight they might stop and put in the sixth 


the firing pin rests on the cartrige if the hammer is left down there is likly a saftey click so that the hammer sits back about a 1/4 inch but these are not know fore reliability when you or the gun falls 

as you know pulling back the hammer indexes to the next cartrige so you can be safe and still have a round ready with the pull of the hammer 

single actions revolvers are simple safe and reliable , just slow to reload 

so carry on a dead chamber if you like not shooting yourself in the foot. leg or other if dropped while out trapping


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I brought the revolver out to the shooting range this weekend. I could hardly hit the target at 20 feet much less 20 yards. My friend was a bit better, he at least hit the paper at least half the time. I guess neither one of us is too great of a shot with a hand gun. With my Mosin Nagant M-91 rifle with iron sights I can shoot within an 8 inch target at 100 yards.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Phil
Were you shooting 22RF or 22MAG? The problem with the .22 convertables is that the .22RF barrel is supposed to be .222 inches, while the .22MAG is .224 inches. The accuracy is probubly so bad because your .222 bullets are going down a .224 barrel optimized for the MAG cartridges. Try doing a comparison with .22MAG ammo and see if things improve.
Michael


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

also welcome to pistol shooting you nargant has near 2 feet between front and rear sights this focal length compared to the target gives greater acuracy 

your pistol has about 6 inches 

this is like trying to mesure the angle of a roof truss with a protractor from the end, even a bump in the board with your 4 inch protractor can render several degrees of error
as apposed to using a tape mesure to get total rise and run the caculating the angle 

if you move a barrel 1/16 of and inch it will greatly change your point of impact by about 2 inches at 10 yards hand gun sights tend to be wider than rifle sites and with the shorter focal length and single hold point it lends itself to much less accuracy 

if you watch the test results of pistol vs rifle comparisons done by proffesional shooters from a bench the best acuracy most even good quality , but non target pistols produce are 2.5 inch groups at 25 yards this is under good conditions , and good ammo even different ammo can vary these results by an inch 

some people are just not natural pistol shooters it takes lot of prctice to be consistant 

but like they said try the other cylinder and diferent ammo find out what works in your gun 

you may also want to fold a peice of paper and tape it loosly around the sides of the gun fire a shot and check the paper if one side has more lead on it you may be shaving bullets also


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I was shooting .22 LR at the range. I haven't tried .22 mag through it yet.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

It's better than not having one..:grit:


----------

